# Cheap Lightbox at TARGET!



## Krash

Hey, so I've been wanting to better my photo skills and have been reading up on all the DIY outfits here on IAP. 

I was at Target today and check out what I found!

A perfect lightbox.

It was $8. It is mine now.

I took a few pix with only one external light. Vast improvement!


----------



## SteveJ

nice find.  Love the pens as well.


----------



## TimS124

Nice find.  What's the Target part number/SKU please?


----------



## Mr Vic

Look at picture #2...It's actuial a storage cube....Not pulling up the sku on line but, I've long ago discovered that in store retail inventory doesn't always get reflected on line..


----------



## Whitehat1994

It's my first step for my pen photos! I like the pens as well! Are you using lights outside the "tent" as well?


----------



## plano_harry

Nice results Kelly!  Thanks for sharing.  Most new pen turners have as much trouble getting a good picture of their pen as they did turning it!  Looks like you got over that hurdle quickly!


----------



## mark james

Mr Vic said:


> Look at picture #2...It's actuial a storage cube....Not pulling up the sku on line but, I've long ago discovered that in store retail inventory doesn't always get reflected on line..



I thought the same thing...  "my daughter's college storage unit".  Thinking further...  "well, it might meet all that we need!"

Nice post!


----------



## Krash

Whitehat1994 said:


> It's my first step for my pen photos! I like the pens as well! Are you using lights outside the "tent" as well?



I had one gooseneck light with a fluorescent in it. I plan on buying a couple more which should make the lighting even better.

I couldn't find it online either but maybe just go into Target or Walmart and wander around the laundry or storage section and see if anything jumps out at you. That's what I did and got lucky!


----------



## Krash

plano_harry said:


> Nice results Kelly!  Thanks for sharing.  Most new pen turners have as much trouble getting a good picture of their pen as they did turning it!  Looks like you got over that hurdle quickly!



Thanks!

These pix are pretty good even with a single light. A couple more and I should be set!


----------



## TimS124

Mr Vic said:


> Look at picture #2...It's actuial a storage cube....Not pulling up the sku on line but, I've long ago discovered that in store retail inventory doesn't always get reflected on line..



I figured out before I posted that it was a storage cube...but having the SKU (if it was readily available) would be far easier than pawing through Target's online search engine  (which I find generally weak and frustrating).

I figured I could also drop by The Container Store or similar departments at Lowes, Home Depot, etc and find something similar...but Target is just as convenient, so if the SKU was added to the thread, it would save the rest of us from duplicating the effort to track it down...


----------



## Krash

My wife and I went by a different Target near our house and I went to get the SKU. I couldn't find the same storage box at that location so I guess i was just lucky. The storage box is related to the attached picture, same company and same fabric.


----------



## navycop

Would this work? Amazon.com - Household Essentials Medium Tapered Storage Bin with Handles, Natural Canvas -


----------



## TonyL

I went and found one yesterday, but it was pretty dirty. Great idea though. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Krash

navycop said:


> Would this work? Amazon.com - Household Essentials Medium Tapered Storage Bin with Handles, Natural Canvas -


 
You know Mike, I don't think so. Although it has the same form, the fabric will probably end up too thick. The one I bought has brilliant wite thin fabric so it translates the light really well. The fabric is more like a thin nylon. You might look in the laundry section or the small storage section at your local store and see if you can find anything that will work.


----------



## TonyL

If I could find a clean one ; I will get it. But I am going to try the PVC tube one!


----------



## Krash

navycop said:


> Would this work? Amazon.com - Household Essentials Medium Tapered Storage Bin with Handles, Natural Canvas -


 
Maybe this ...

Amazon.com - Honey-Can-Do SFT-01499 9.75 by 13-Inch Medium Tapered Bin, Canvas -

or this (same thing but larger)

Amazon.com - Honey-Can-Do SFT-01500 15 by 13-Inch Large Tapered Bin, Canvas -

These look a little more bright white. But, I'm not sure about the thickness of the fabric.


----------



## Krash

TonyL said:


> If I could find a clean one ; I will get it. But I am going to try the PVC tube one!


 
Good plan!


----------



## Krash

TonyL said:


> If I could find a clean one ; I will get it. But I am going to try the PVC tube one!


 

I don't know that it needs to be that clean since it is just diffusing the light and isn't in the picture. Plus, you could probably get it for half off and clean it pretty easy.


----------



## Quality Pen

I mentioned recently to another person the lightbox I bought from adorama (pretty sure) it was like 29.99 shipped and it includes 2 lights. Really not bad at all. It's not pro caliber, but its delivered to your door no fuss... 

just a thought.


----------



## TonyL

*Light Box*



Krash said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I could find a clean one ; I will get it. But I am going to try the PVC tube one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that it needs to be that clean since it is just diffusing the light and isn't in the picture. Plus, you could probably get it for half off and clean it pretty easy.
Click to expand...

 
You are right, but I built a nice one out of PVC. I have plenty of light too. Now I just need to learn how to use it/take pictures.


----------



## eliasbboy

Just an FYI, for $30 at Amazon you can get a lightbox, 2 lights, 4 background colors, and a tripod.  It also folds up into a little carrying case, including the lights and cords.

I use this one myself and it's been great.   My wife grabs fabric scraps at JoAnn's for me to use as alternate colors but you can obviously use anything.

http://www.amazon.com/LimoStudio-Ph...UTF8&qid=1397665836&sr=8-2&keywords=light+box


----------



## Parshooter11

Great idea, Kelly!! I'm heading to Target tonight!! Thanks!


----------



## Quality Pen

eliasbboy, that's almost just like the one I got from adorama. Its nice. Yours even comes with a tripod -- bonus!


----------



## TonyL

Very nice and less than it cost me to build myself. Enjoy it!


----------



## buttonsHT

eliasbboy said:


> Just an FYI, for $30 at Amazon you can get a lightbox, 2 lights, 4 background colors, and a tripod.  It also folds up into a little carrying case, including the lights and cords.
> 
> I use this one myself and it's been great.   My wife grabs fabric scraps at JoAnn's for me to use as alternate colors but you can obviously use anything.
> 
> Amazon.com: LimoStudio Photography Photo Studio Lighting Kit Set Photo Studio Light Box, 2 x High Output Lights, 4 x Chromakey Backgrounds, 1 x 41-Inch Camera Tripod, AGG778: Camera & Photo



The lights from these ones on amazon aren't that good and get VERY VERY hot. Be careful.


----------



## TimS124

eliasbboy said:


> Just an FYI, for $30 at Amazon you can get a lightbox, 2 lights, 4 background colors, and a tripod.  It also folds up into a little carrying case, including the lights and cords.
> 
> I use this one myself and it's been great.   My wife grabs fabric scraps at JoAnn's for me to use as alternate colors but you can obviously use anything.
> 
> Amazon.com: LimoStudio Photography Photo Studio Lighting Kit Set Photo Studio Light Box, 2 x High Output Lights, 4 x Chromakey Backgrounds, 1 x 41-Inch Camera Tripod, AGG778: Camera & Photo



I have that same setup, minus the tripod.  The lights don't generate enough light.

The backgrounds are permanently creased from being folded.  I've tried ironing them but can't get the crease lines out.  The white background they show in the assembled lightbox surprisingly has zero crease lines....all of the backgrounds that came with my set show crease lines that detract from images.

I'm not overly impressed with it...


----------



## Parshooter11

I purchased the Target Small Wire Bin today..as originally was posted.  It's by Room Essentials...numbers on the tag are  9002050603 which I believe is their SKU..another number on the tag is 002050603R00ID0934980043  Hope that helps!!!


----------



## bekeeper

Krash said:


> Hey, so I've been wanting to better my photo skills and have been reading up on all the DIY outfits here on IAP.
> 
> I was at Target today and check out what I found!
> 
> A perfect lightbox.
> 
> It was $8. It is mine now.
> 
> I took a few pix with only one external light. Vast improvement!


I think this is the same box from amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/ClosetMaid-86...38586&sr=8-7&keywords=white+cloth+storage+box I just ordered 2.


----------



## Krash

bekeeper said:


> Krash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, so I've been wanting to better my photo skills and have been reading up on all the DIY outfits here on IAP.
> 
> I was at Target today and check out what I found!
> 
> A perfect lightbox.
> 
> It was $8. It is mine now.
> 
> I took a few pix with only one external light. Vast improvement!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the same box from amazon.
> 
> Amazon.com - ClosetMaid 8697 Fabric Drawer, Natural - Closet Storage And Organization System Drawers I just ordered 2.
Click to expand...


Wow, sorry to say that these won't work. These are thick canvass that won't transmit light at all. If you can, cancel the order .... unless you just need some canvass drawers.
We have some of these as storage so I am very familiar with them.


----------



## bekeeper

I got this one from Amazon an it was too yellow. 
ClosetMaid Fabric Drawer


----------



## bekeeper

I just received a very nice light box through Amazon, from:
http://www.amazon.com/LimoStudio-Ph...id=1398978858&sr=8-1&keywords=photo+light+box

LimoStudio Photography Photo Studio Lighting Kit Set Photo Studio Light Box, 2 x High Output Lights, 4 x Chromakey Backgrounds, 1 x 41-Inch Camera Tripod, AGG778

It is really great. Comes with light box folded neatly into a black valese, 4 roll of colored mater, red White, Blue, and Black as well as lights and a tripod. Unbelievable at the price of less than $30.
Unfortunately the lights did not get packed. I contacted the people and they.promised to ship the lights ASAP. Just the box alone is worth is to me as I have some lights. It also has three pockets on the case for the tripod.


----------



## bekeeper

Seems like I just invented the wheel. Sorry, but I was so excited when I got it, I wanted to share, ha ah. Great minds often think alike, hey?


----------



## bcul01

*Great Idea*

I was about to build a light box today and saw this.  Great idea.  Will buy one today!


----------



## pendrijo

Nice find mate, love the pen..


----------



## Krash

pendrijo said:


> Nice find mate, love the pen..


 

Thanks!


----------



## jondavidj

I bought the one from Amazon....it is great....I like it.


----------

